# Paper Mario vs DBZ/GTverse



## Orochibuto (May 4, 2011)

Mario has everything in the game including enemy items. Go.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 4, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Mario has everything in the game including enemy items. Go.



Probability Manipulating Badge called Chill Out (allows him to attack first) + Star Rod + Chaos Heart (enemy Item) = RAPE RAPE RAPE


----------



## Nevermind (May 4, 2011)

What made you think this was a good idea?


----------



## Orochibuto (May 4, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> What made you think this was a good idea?



He totally destroyed Narutoverse, and when I argued that he could take down DBZ some believed he could do it other that not, thus I thought it would provide a good fight.


----------



## Solrac (May 4, 2011)

Paper Mario uses the Star Rod to summon a giant universe-sized bi-winning Charlie Sheen to solo the DBZverse for his amusement. 

Man, Mario is finally making a comeback in the OBD! Finally! *wonders what other universes that Paper Mario will rape next*


----------



## Shoddragon (May 4, 2011)

he has the chaos heart AND star rod? jesus...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 4, 2011)

Shoddragon said:


> he has the chaos heart AND star rod? jesus...



Mario uses the Star Rod and wishes the Chaos Heart is more powerful (so much more the current Chaos Heart looks weak as a child in comparison)


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (May 4, 2011)

The chaos heart wins it.


----------



## Solrac (May 5, 2011)

Holy crap, you actually gave him the Chaos Heart? Now that you brought that up, he might as well be solo'ing most shonen manga universes with it.


----------



## Bowser (May 5, 2011)

Paper Mario with star rod could already give the DBZ/GTverse a hard time, but with the Chaos Heart, they get horribly raped, seriously the chaos heart can already multiverse bust and if Paper Mario can  use it in order to amp the star rod, then the DBZ/GTverse get raped even harder (i don't really see how the DBZ/GTverse is surviving against a multiversal reality warper), so i guess the fight will end up like this:
[YOUTUBE]vvzILuSrz_Y[/YOUTUBE]
(replace the 6th universe/Sammer's Kingdom by DBZ/GTverse and you have the result of this thread)


----------



## Weather (May 5, 2011)

Solidfalcon said:


> Paper Mario with star rod could already give the DBZ/GTverse a hard time, but with the Chaos Heart, they get horribly raped, seriously the chaos heart can already multiverse bust and if Paper Mario can  use it in order to amp the star rod, then the DBZ/GTverse get raped even harder (i don't really see how the DBZ/GTverse is surviving against a multiversal reality warper), so i guess the fight will end up like this:
> [YOUTUBE]vvzILuSrz_Y[/YOUTUBE]
> (replace the 6th universe/Sammer's Kingdom by DBZ/GTverse and you have the result of this thread)



Goddamn I already forgotten that scene 

Yup DBZ gets stomped.


----------



## Disaresta (May 5, 2011)

Haven't seen such stomp since someone thought it was a good idea to put goku up against silversurfer.


----------



## Riddler (May 5, 2011)

sazon uchiha said:


> Haven't seen such stomp since someone thought it was a good idea to put goku up against silversurfer.



Lol, everyone knows Goku is Skyfather level since Broly busted a Galaxy


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 5, 2011)

Paper Plumbers>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Saiyans


----------



## Riddler (May 5, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> Paper Plumbers>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Saiyans



Boss Rabbit eats Paper Plumbers after turning them into carrots


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 5, 2011)

Riddler said:


> Boss Rabbit eats Paper Plumbers after turning them into carrots



Hearts>>>>>>>Rabbits


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (May 5, 2011)

Paper Mario sodomizes this


----------



## Solrac (May 5, 2011)

Riddler said:


> Boss Rabbit eats Paper Plumbers after turning them into carrots



But he has to touch him first, which paper mario won't since the boss rabbit would be wished out of existence with the star rod already.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 5, 2011)

Lol guys I was talking about him getting everything in Paper Mario not SUPER Paper Mario.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 5, 2011)

lol should have been more specific


----------



## Orochibuto (May 5, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> lol should have been more specific



I guess I should I thought it was obvious. But an understandable mistake. This composite Mario you are putting with the heart and shit is to be compared against higher methods of tests like Haruhi.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 5, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> I guess I should I thought it was obvious. But an understandable mistake. This composite Mario you are putting with the heart and shit is to be compared against higher methods of tests like Haruhi.



true true


----------



## Solrac (May 5, 2011)

Aye aye! I'd like to see composite Mario beat the shit out of that wee bitch Haruhi, lads!


----------



## Neo-jplaya (May 5, 2011)

clearly it's like tied with pokeverse  tier with SPM feats.

...maybe even higher???


----------



## Bowser (May 6, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> I guess I should I thought it was obvious. But an understandable mistake. This composite Mario you are putting with the heart and shit is to be compared against higher methods of tests like Haruhi.


That understandable but Paper Mario still rape via probability manipulation that negate speedblitz+Star Rod combo (seriously the Star Rod/Star Spirits are an insta win for Mario since he can just turn them into playing cards)



Neo-jplaya said:


> clearly it's like tied with pokeverse  tier with SPM feats.
> 
> ...maybe even higher???


Actually the Marioverse could be higher with that Questionable Near-omnipotent being/force from Mario Galaxy 2, otherwise yeah they should be  around the same level (although the Marioverse should definitely have superior destructive powers)


----------



## Orochibuto (May 6, 2011)

Solidfalcon said:


> Actually the Marioverse could be higher with that Questionable *Near-omnipotent being/force from Mario Galaxy 2, *otherwise yeah they should be  around the same level (although the Marioverse should definitely have superior destructive powers)



Who is that?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 6, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Who is that?



it's currently named the Being/Force  (im serious it is)


----------



## Orochibuto (May 6, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> it's currently named the Being/Force  (im serious it is)



I looked it at the Mario wiki and found nothing. Can you provide a video or something? Not that I dont believe you, but I want to see it to be able to calculate its power myself.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 6, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> I looked it at the Mario wiki and found nothing. Can you provide a video or something? Not that I dont believe you, but I want to see it to be able to calculate its power myself.



so far nothing has been shown (he was mentioned in Mario Galaxy and was said to be able to do a shit load of broken things) he is mentioned at the end of Mario Galaxy 2


----------



## Solrac (May 6, 2011)

Neo-jplaya said:


> clearly it's like tied with pokeverse  tier with SPM feats.
> 
> ...maybe even higher???



seeing as super dimentio and count bleck are blatantly multiverse-level, you take a wild guess as to how the mario-verse stacks up against the pokeverse.


----------

